# Ohio 06-07 season



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

I thought i would start up a new thread for the upcoming season. I will be heading up north to Cleveland and going to Case Western and would like to sub in the cleveland area. let me know if you need any help:waving:


----------

